# [resolved] lost multiple user password can some one help please



## fghabcfgh (May 2, 2005)

*lost multiple user password can some one help please*

I bought this computer from a used store and when i got home i turned it on and it cam to the log in window and asked for the password but i don't know the password can some body please help me thank you mac os 9.2 computer and i have no cd to the computer


----------



## fghabcfgh (May 2, 2005)

I bought this computer from a used store and when i got home i turned it on and it cam to the log in window and asked for the password but i don't know the password can some body please help me thank you mac os 9.2 computer and i have no cd to the computer


----------



## fghabcfgh (May 2, 2005)

fghabcfgh said:


> I bought this computer from a used store and when i got home i turned it on and it cam to the log in window and asked for the password but i don't know the password can some body please help me thank you mac os 9.2 computer and i have no cd to the computer


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

fghabcfgh said:


> I bought this computer from a used store and when i got home i turned it on and it cam to the log in window and asked for the password but i don't know the password can some body please help me thank you mac os 9.2 computer and i have no cd to the computer


Not sure if there is a solution....

You may have to buy OS 9 full install CD on eBay. They seem to have some - I would pick 9.2 or greater. I think I saw one for $34.00.

I guess a good rule would be: Not buy a computer without the install CDs. If you use the computer for any length of time, you will always need the install CD, even Apple hard drives fail.

Sorry, cannot be of more help -


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Just found this:

Assuming it is a Multiple Users password, boot to any CD suitable for that machine (it does not have to be an install CD). Go into the Preferences folder in the System Folder on the hard drive, locate the file named Multi-User Prefs and throw that file away. Then do a normal restart. 

You may be able to accomplish the same access by starting with Extensions Off - boot, immediately hold down the Shift key, keep it held down until you get the Extensions Off message. 


Give it a try - but you still should have an OS 9 full install CD!


----------

